# Time to say farewell



## Yamoona (Nov 7, 2005)

As some of you are aware DH and I have decided to try DIUI before finally giving up on this IF road. Although we have not yet started the process and are not likely to until later this year, I feel that really I should not be dishing out 'moving on' advice when I am about to start trying again. Therefore I think for now I should quietly move away.

This treatment is something that will give me closure one way or another so I hope you understand why I am doing it. I will miss you all so much because you have all been such a great support to me. If the DIUI does not work I will def be back for some more of your TLC. 

I think it is going to be hard for me to stay away so if anyone feels they would like to stay in touch please feel free to PM me. I really am going to miss you.

Keep up with the fab work and you are all in my thoughts.
Much love
Yamoona
x


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Yamoona   I will miss you!

It goes without saying that I sincerely hope everything works out for you for the future... and I am honoured to hear that you coming here to this space has helped you so much. I know your messages have helped others out there too...

So I shan't say 'goodbye' because thats too much of a farewell for me (and like Snoopy the beagle says goodbyes make my throat hurt) but I shall wish you all the love, luck and happiness in this life that you so richly deserve.

Go gently my friend, you are welcome to PM me any time.

With love
Emcee xxx


----------



## Myownangel (Aug 24, 2005)

Dear Yamoona,
We will miss you on this board. But (I never thought I'd ever say this) I hope we don't see you - cos it worked!!! You know what I mean. 
Wishing you the very best of luck you brave woman. And thanks for all the support you've given me over the months. And if you do get lucky I want to hear about it! (Even if you don't post on the board you must PM me!)
I'll be thinking of you.
Bernie xxx


----------



## solitaire (Mar 26, 2007)

Yamoona,



We will miss you. I really hope your dreams come true - I will be keeping everything crossed for you!

Lots of love and      

Solitaire
xxx


----------



## flipper (Jul 7, 2004)

Very best of luck to you both Yamoona, have an emoticon on me  !

flipper


----------



## Megan10 (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi Yamoona, my workshop buddy!
I know this is something you have planned for and thought alot about and I want to wish you all the luck in the world. 
Take Care MeganXX


----------



## jq (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey Yamoona,

You have been a great friend here. I hope to hear news from you, so please put me on your list for people to pm.

Wishing you all the luck you deserve,

Jq xxx


----------



## emmag (Mar 11, 2007)

I've not been logging on much so I'd missed this post, Yamoona, I hope you're reading this! 

I want to wish you all the luck in the world with the DIUI and I am crossing everything for you

Love Emma xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Yamoona .. Hope your dreams come true hunny  
Cat x


----------

